# Trying to write DAILY



## afrisch (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello writers.  I have had a terrible time so far of trying to write something daily, whether on the pen and paper or the computer.  How do you stay motivated every day?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 12, 2013)

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/writing-groups/6379-word-warriors-daily-writing-group.html

We have a little group where we try to keep each other motivated by keeping up with word counts and the like.  It's not much, but it helps to have other people spurring you along to get you in the habit of writing everyday.  So you can stop by and we'll motivate you if we can.  

Here are a series of things that help me specifically:

1.  Set aside a certain time everyday to write.  For instance 8 pm-9 pm.  During that time, write.  Write about whatever you want, it doesn't necessarily have to be a story or whatever.  All you're doing is trying to just get in the habit of writing anything.  It could be an article, a diary entry, a blog, a grocery list, whatever.  As long as you spend 1 hour doing it, you'll get in that habit of sitting down and writing.

2.  Pre-writing:  This is something I learned about from some books and has helped me a lot.  Just sit down before you write an actual story and just brainstorm ideas.  Just write a series of actions you'd like to happen.  When you do that, it helps when you do the real writing because you know where your scene is going.

3.  Scene-Sequel:  Also known as "action-reaction" I learned about this method of writing from Jim Butcher's blog.  It helps keep you motivated because you're constantly having something happen, then have the characters react to what happened.  It keeps the flow of your scene going.  If you try this method, it may help you come up with a steady way to write daily.  For example:

1.  Town is burned down (action)
2.  Warrior decides to pursue bandits (reaction)
3.  Warrior finds one bandit and corners him (action)
4.  Warrior decides on what to do with the bandit (reaction)
5.  Warrior drags bandit back to smouldering town (action)
Etc. etc.

It's not the most graceful method, but it may help you write out your scenes a bit more easily until you get in the habit of writing everyday.

4.  Writing Prompts:  Sometimes having a writing prompt is enough to spur you forward.  There are tons of places to find writing prompts online.  Seek them out and sometimes you can just spend your allotted writing time dealing with a writing prompt.  Who knows, it may open up to something that much greater!

My point of all this is not to try to write a novel or even a short story until you "train" a bit.  Then once you get in the habit of just writing during your time, stories and novels may flow out of you more easily.


----------



## afrisch (Jan 12, 2013)

Just joined your group. Thanks!


----------



## Jabrosky (Jan 13, 2013)

I've decided to take up free-verse poetry. I don't know if it will have any effect on my story-writing, but at least it'll satisfy my creative urges in short bursts.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2013)

Monitor your progress towards monthly goals by using a spreadsheet and graph. I find it helps to get something done just to see the graph building every day. There's nothing that can spur you on more than seeing how far you've already come.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jan 13, 2013)

For me, this got easier with time.  

When I started writing, I developed goals like the ones I've heard on this board - write every day, finish what I start.  I struggled with them.  I'd give up often, but I always came back to it.

Now, writing is such a part of my life that there's no question that I'm going to make constant progress and finish my efforts.  

I know I'm not providing any real suggestions here; I just wanted to encourage you to stick with it because it does get easier.


----------



## Amanita (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm still struggling with writing routine as well. Sometimes I'm writing 5000 words in a single day and sometimes I have a few days not doing anything at all. 
Often, I fail to recognise a pattern what's making it work on the days where it does. I'm trying to work at it though. One of my promises for 2013 was to stop wasting my time and start getting something done.


----------



## SunnyE (Jan 18, 2013)

I struggle with this all the time. Which is why it's taken me forever to make progress on my novel. I go through periods of great progress, writing thousands of words a day, then days or more with nothing. It's very frustrating. I've vowed to finish my book this year though, so I'll have to start using some of the techniques others use if I'm going to do it.


----------

